# Copper Triangle: Triple or Compact Double needed?



## popentx (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm a flatlander living in Fort Worth, TX area but planning to ride the Copper Triangle this summer. The only hills I ride around here (not many) are short and steep...no chance to train on long, grinding climbs. Should I consider swapping out my double chainring for a triple or compact double for the Copper Triangle ride?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

popentx said:


> I'm a flatlander living in Fort Worth, TX area but planning to ride the Copper Triangle this summer. The only hills I ride around here (not many) are short and steep...no chance to train on long, grinding climbs. Should I consider swapping out my double chainring for a triple or compact double for the Copper Triangle ride?


Totally depends on you, but there isn't anything I've ridden in CO that I've needed a lower gear than a 39 x 26.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree with Bocephus. I ridden the Triangle many times with just a double so it really just depends on you. If you want to give yourself a very slight advantage without swapping to a triple, I have in the past swapped my 39 for a 38. Not much of a difference, but every little bit can help. The only really hard part of the ride is the last part going up Vail. All the other climbs aren't really that bad at all.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*As others said*

Totally depends on you but I really steer people away from the tripple chain ring unless they are loaded with gear. Compact with 11/28 (IRD) seems to work well for 99% of people I install it for and we are at 7K ft in the San Juan Mtns.
Vail pass is the toughest climb on that whole ride and it's at the end so leave a bit in the tank for that!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd absolutely go the compact route. In fact, I use one in the Texas panhandle with a 11-23 and get nice gear spacing. When I go to NM or CO, I just put on a 11-28 cassette. Easy swap since I size my chain for the 11-28 and it works for the 11-23 also.
FYI, I'm 62 and weigh 162 lbs.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

If you are a flatlander and not used to climbing and the altitude - a compact would be good. There are 2 steep ascents toward the end of the climb up Vail pass - about 14 miles long. For these 2 alone a compact would be advisable.


----------

